# What is the best FREE antivirus software?



## Redninja (Jan 22, 2010)

*What is the best FREE antivirus/Firewall software?*

Im just wondering what is the best free antivirus/firewall software? 
I have currently have Avast Free antivirus installed on my computer and it hasnt let me down once yet lol!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Have a look here

PC Safety and Security - What Do I Need? - Tech Support Forum

Free AntiVirus Comparisons - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Redninja (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks but I want to know from your knowledge, what you think is the best one?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Opinions what is the best A/V and best Firewall, changes every day, if not every hour. If Avast has been working good for you, I would stay with it.

My choice on this PC is Avira, I have AVG on 2 others.

What Firewall do you have ? XP needs a software Firewall.

BG


----------



## Redninja (Jan 22, 2010)

i havnt got one slows my computer down and i dont know which one to pick either!


----------



## Redninja (Jan 22, 2010)

I had comodo firewall before then 1 day I thought ill change I got rid of it but every time I tried to get another firewall software it says please unintsall comodo first, even tho ive uninstalled, also i couldnt access the internet only firefox worked. anyways I fixed that ages ago because i knew someone who fixes computers for a living, he said it was a virus and he said avast free antivirus and malwarebytes will do you fine don't need anything else. his he wrong?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

If you are using XP then I would recommend a third party firewall - Comodo would be fine.

I use Microsoft Security Essentials - but if Avast works for you and you are happy with it then I see no need for change.


----------



## Redninja (Jan 22, 2010)

Thing is when I used comodo before it slowed my computer down is there another one which is as good I could use??


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

There are some good free firewalls in the article to which I linked earlier.


----------



## BlackBeltDUde05 (Jul 21, 2010)

I use Avast Free, have Windows Firewall turned on (this is in Win7 and WinVista I believe, so if you have XP you will need a separate firewall) and Ad-Aware (a free adware and malware blocker by Lavasoft) all running on my computer. 

I have not had an issue with a virus with this computer, and the computer still runs very fast and boots very fast.


----------



## Redninja (Jan 22, 2010)

hi agen i installed ashampoo Free firewall i have accepted to allow avast free antivirus but when it goes to auto update it says cannot connect to server help please?


----------



## Redninja (Jan 22, 2010)

i'm back where I am now lol no Firewall, I eventually uninstalled ashampoo free firewall, then I installed Outpost Firewall but my computer didn't like that at all i don't no what to do


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Have you tried ZoneAlarm? It usually works with anything - just make sure you say No to any additional 'toolbars' during the install.

ZoneAlarm by Check Point - Award winning PC Protection, Antivirus, Firewall, Anti-Spyware, Identity Protection, and much more.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What do you mean when you say "my computer didn't like that at all"?

A firewall shouldn't slow anything down. What's the problem with your computer that's making it react so badly to software that works well on other computers?


----------



## Redninja (Jan 22, 2010)

ok thanks a lot Zonealarm works really gd


----------



## Joefenix (Feb 8, 2011)

You can try ZenOK Free Antivirus  which is the second most popular free antivirus on Download.comhttp://www.free-av.com/. But, the virus update download speeds are fast as AVG. But, I heard it has a good virus detection rate and does not slow down your computer like some antiviruses.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I would suggest users stay away from ZenOK.

ZenOK Free Antivirus v1.0 Released - Wilders Security Forums

Stick with the tried and tested AVs - ones that have a track record.


----------



## Redninja (Jan 22, 2010)

is Zenok any good then? has it been like updated and tested since last year tho?


----------



## Redninja (Jan 22, 2010)

also im just wondering does windows 7 need a firewall?


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Redninja said:


> is Zenok any good then? has it been like updated and tested since last year tho?


You would be much better off using a trusted antivirus from the topics already linked. Even if ZenOK has dramatically improved since then, it's still not going to come near to the trusted AVs which are consistently proven to be the best year on year.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Frankly I would be wary of any new AV which makes claims such as it's "5 years ahead of the competition". If it's still around in a few years time then it might be worth looking at again. But for now, I would stay with the tried and trusted AVs.

Windows 7 has a good firewall - I use W7 and do not have a third party firewall installed.


----------



## BlackBeltDUde05 (Jul 21, 2010)

Windows 7 has a good firewall. It should already be running unless you specifically turned it off.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmm, let's see. AVG became a resource hog after version 7. It also misses quite a few common infections. Then, it changes your network drivers so that when you remove it, even with the remover tool, your network adapters no longer work. The remover does not put the drivers back the way they were. 

No thanks.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I moved away from AVG long ago.

I have now moved over to Avast! Free Edition, and in my personal experience have found it great to deal with. They even gave out a new language... Pirate Talk. Checking online reviews for free anti-virus programs agree with this.
The second option I would recommend is Windows Security Essentials.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

[Grin] I was actually replying to a post that turned out to be spam, but my opinion still holds. 

I use Avast as well. Never noticed the Pirate Talk. Just installed it. Love it!

I recommend Avira second.


----------



## mochlovesyou (Apr 10, 2011)

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
SuperAntiSpyware
Dr Web’s CureIT
Combofix
My favorite anti virus is not free though. it's Kasperskys, This Programs a beast.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Combofix is NOT for everyday use by normal users. It is a specialized tool and, if used improperly, can mess up your system. Please don't recommend it for a general antivirus program. Dr. Webs CureIT would also be more specialized than what should be recommended in a thread like this. Not as risky, but not for general security. 

Kaspersky isn't bad, but not the best. See too many machines come in infected with Kaspersky happily chugging along oblivious to the problem.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've been using Avast for more than 10yrs with no complaints. I do have it set for "Talk like a pirate".......love it!! They do seem to be on top of things and I often get multiple updates on most days......sometimes they act a little hasty and I get false positives that are quickly corrected. I'd rather see the FP than an infection.......

Then again, an AV program is proactive and measures are taken after a threat is identified. Fighting malware is a day-by-day battle with new methods being developed to infect your machine.....once the door is closed by your AV provider the bad guys look for a new way in. The important thing is to have an AV program.....use it and keep it updated at all times. Still not 100% fool-proof but it's your best bet........along with safe browsing habits. There are many "sticky" comments posted in our Security Area.....from AV comparisons to advice on safe surfing/browsing. Following the advice offered by our professional Security Staff may save you a trip to the Malware Removal Forum.


----------



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

Personally i always keep firewall disabled and just have Avira free and Malwarebytes free, although i am quite advanced with viruses and i intentionally download and play with them often and have never had any unknown infections (all my infections were intentional for research). I always have to disable Avira when i deal with them though cuz almost nothing ever gets past its guard no matter if i just scroll over the program in file folders or it starts running. it has even marked some of my txt files (containing virus source code) as malicious lol. My recommendations are for Avira and Malwarebytes as they are the highest detection i can find. Firewalls often get in the way more then they are useful if you are a person that can pay attention to what your doing and check out everything you download before and immediately after downloading.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

asmDash said:


> Personally i always keep firewall disabled and just have Avira free and Malwarebytes free, although i am quite advanced with viruses and i intentionally download and play with them often and have never had any unknown infections (all my infections were intentional for research). I always have to disable Avira when i deal with them though cuz almost nothing ever gets past its guard no matter if i just scroll over the program in file folders or it starts running. it has even marked some of my txt files (containing virus source code) as malicious lol. My recommendations are for Avira and Malwarebytes as they are the highest detection i can find. Firewalls often get in the way more then they are useful if you are a person that can pay attention to what your doing and check out everything you download before and immediately after downloading.


Why do you need to disable your firewall? If you have a hardware firewall based on your modem or router, then that is already doing most of the job. But a firewall is important to have because it prevents unauthorised internet access into or out of your computer. Some firewalls are very annoying, having to be allowed for pretty much everything. But the one in Vista and 7 are perfectly fine, and do occasionally ask for consent for programs. Something that I have been happy to deal with. Some programs don't need to access the Internet, so I deny it.


----------



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

Jay_JWLH said:


> Why do you need to disable your firewall? If you have a hardware firewall based on your modem or router, then that is already doing most of the job. But a firewall is important to have because it prevents unauthorised internet access into or out of your computer. Some firewalls are very annoying, having to be allowed for pretty much everything. But the one in Vista and 7 are perfectly fine, and do occasionally ask for consent for programs. Something that I have been happy to deal with. Some programs don't need to access the Internet, so I deny it.


well a person like myself im practically constantly watching connections and running processes so i need not the extra security cuz i can do it just fine on my own. im not going to say just anyone can do the same but if you are smart enough then you can. i make sure i never have to worry about connection issues with programs and i just open everything. im not worried about trojans as they simply wont work on me thanks to my ISP and their port blocking (which is quite annoying when i want to play CoD). i know i have alot of connections incoming and outgoing and i know what each one is for and its under my control at all times. i cant imagine the size of the list of things i would have to go through and approve through the firewall lol. i have not kept a firewall on in years and have not once had an unknown or unauthorized connection incoming or outgoing on my computer.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Most users should always keep the firewall enabled, and if using XP should install a 3rd party firewall. 

While some users may be proficient enough that they feel a firewall is not necessary, or overly time consuming due to the types of tasks they carry out on their computer, bear in mind most people are not like this.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

asmDash said:


> well a person like myself im practically constantly watching connections and running processes so i need not the extra security cuz i can do it just fine on my own. im not going to say just anyone can do the same but if you are smart enough then you can. i make sure i never have to worry about connection issues with programs and i just open everything. im not worried about trojans as they simply wont work on me thanks to my ISP and their port blocking (which is quite annoying when i want to play CoD). i know i have alot of connections incoming and outgoing and i know what each one is for and its under my control at all times. i cant imagine the size of the list of things i would have to go through and approve through the firewall lol. i have not kept a firewall on in years and have not once had an unknown or unauthorized connection incoming or outgoing on my computer.


Dude, you have too much time on your hands. It sounds like you are talking about your router, which controls all the ports and behaves as a firewall for your Internet connection. Your ISP doesn't control those kinds of things. Besides, things can happen in realtime, and firewalls work in realtime. Between something bad happening, and you seeing it happen, there is a delay.


----------



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

Jay_JWLH said:


> Dude, you have too much time on your hands. It sounds like you are talking about your router, which controls all the ports and behaves as a firewall for your Internet connection. Your ISP doesn't control those kinds of things. Besides, things can happen in realtime, and firewalls work in realtime. Between something bad happening, and you seeing it happen, there is a delay.


no seriously my ISP is the reason. same reason i cant possibly open my NAT type, cuz its strict at my ISP. (my ISP is ALOT different then most) I cant use RAT's or anything. Ive already asked them about it and they will not change it for me as they call it a security feature for the local users. (its locally owned and ran so its not one of those big commercial ones out there) The ISP has filters on its servers preventing those ports from going through. They also once used this same technique to block a certain website from all of its users. On this ISP every user connects to the same server and therefore has the same external IP.


----------



## Redninja (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi everyone, I've heard loads of pro's and con's about Avast Antivirus and Security Essentials. I'm just wondering which one does everyone recommend because I really don't know, but I really still trust in Avast, quite a lot of people I know keep on saying to install security essentials because Avast doesn't protect you from some severe viruses out there?


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi,

Avast is still an excellent antivirus, all AVs constantly update their databases to try and protect you from the latest threats and Avast still has good detection rates. Always bear in mind that no AV program will protect you from everything, and you should surf carefully in order to prevent infection.

Microsoft Security Essentials is a good antivirus, I currently use it on my own computer.

For general security advice, please see the following article:
PC Safety and Security - What Do I Need?


----------



## Dale Joyce (Aug 26, 2014)

What I feel that free antivirus didn't offer that much services that a paid antivirus offer. I have used many av software till now and it is usual to have some problems with each and every one of them. Recently, I switched to Optimo AV and it is performing quite nicely on my laptop. It is not having any issue with malwarebytes installed on my laptop, also, it is light-weighted, fast and effective.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

A lack for reviews for Optimo suggests that this product should be left well alone for now. Make sure you do not pay for this AV - I understand it uses the free ClamAV engine.

Until such times as it has been thoroughly reviewed and tested, users should treat any claims about this AV carefully.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm using AVG free, and have been for years without issue, I would recommend it ahead of Avast and Avira which have had their share of bugs.
I also used to have Malwarebytes installed along side the anti-virus, but since upgrading from XP haven't found the need for it.


----------

